# Something odd about this mare



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

There is something odd (to me) about this mares trot. I don't know what it is. 
Her back end almost looks to quick for her front end .... Hmmm. 
Stunning Competition Mare For Sale in Down : £6,500 - DoneDeal.ie

I just found her whilst looking on donedeal (found 2 of Diddly's half sisters for sale!) 

Can anyone tell me if I'm seeing things or if there is something strange?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

To me she looks just fine. She reaches really far forward with her back legs, so it's be using bellboots to make sure she didn't nick herself, but if you look at the rhythm of her fronts and backs she is moving them together correctly.


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

I think she is off behind... but I can't figure out which leg it is! She starts off funny, but gets slightly better. I'm curious what others say.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I say she does NOT reach far under herself. Also, if you watch her jump, she is not able to lift her hind feet up very well, and then is very uncomfortable with extending them out behind her, so has very little bascule. the tail swish at the moment where she would be really lifting her back and then pushing them back out behind her tells me that she is probably uncomfortable there.

are you looking to buy her?


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

Certainly not an expert on these things but it looks like to me she may be off in the back. It also looks like it could be that the rider has scrunched her up into much to tight of a frame and it has effected the way she goes so that the front/hind are not in sync. The itsy bitsy little steps she takes under saddle (and not when being led) seem to support this. I'd be interested to see if she looks like that at liberty.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

the rear right looks sticky to me...


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

@ Tinylily, I was looking for a horse for a friend, and this one seemed to meet the requirements, but I just thought she looked a little strange. 
Seems I may have been right


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with Tiny. She doesn't reach under herself much at all at trot or canter though the walk was lovely and had a nice overstride. I sense something NQR somewhere, possibly SI.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Would you be kind enough to explain toe what NQR and SI means?
Thankyou!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not Quite Right. 

Sacro Illiac (joint)


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh! Haha  Thanks


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

CandyCanes said:


> Would you be kind enough to explain toe what NQR and SI means?
> Thankyou!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry about the abbreviations. I didn't mean to be obnoxious-- I was being lazy

Yes, something not quite right about the hind end-a very up/down motion but little forwards is what I see. When I watch videos I just get a sense of soundness that I listen to, since it hasn't steered me wrong yet. I was looking forward to seeing her work after the really nice in-hand walk.

HEY - is it just me or did the sales video go poof?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

The sales video did go poof!!!!


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I found it in my History page ;-) Yep, something NQR.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Okey dokey! We are so not going to see this one!


----------

